# Hunting > Hunting >  GPS

## Zak

Hi there, I'm new to hunting and these forums, and am seeking advise over a gps. My mate has an old Garmin 60 handheld and it doesn't seem to connect to satellite. Also i don't think it can have maps put on it. Any advise on this and other recommended would be great. Thanks.

----------


## SiB

I have one and no, you can't load maps on. You can load waypoints on etc prior though, and it will always point you back to the truck. 

That issue about finding the satellites is normal. Go to menu and tell it new location. (Something like that anyway). It should restart ifs search. Turning it off again then on might help. Mine does it occasionally. 

Stick with the 60 until your funds improve. I've got a rhino 650 with maps preloaded now and very happy with it. But nothing beats stepping out into a new area with some confidence you'll be able to find your truck

Doubtless the guys here will also remind you to pack a real compass and map, and many are now appreciating  PLB. 

Always ask yourself what the worst is that could happen. Plan accordingly. Note that doesn't mean you carry everything!!!!

There are several similar threads here do poke around I'm sure you'll find stuff that's useful to consider

Si

----------


## Jojiyo

> Hi there, I'm new to hunting and these forums, and am seeking advise over a gps. My mate has an old Garmin 60 handheld and it doesn't seem to connect to satellite. Also i don't think it can have maps put on it. Any advise on this and other recommended would be great. Thanks.


I am using Garmin 62sc. Never had any problems with it. Never lost satellites. 
Here's another recent thread on this

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz/f12/gps-15954/

----------


## sako75

I use to use a Garmin 12XL without maps and found navigating easy with it. You should still take a map with you so the 60 will give you Lat and Long. By looking at your paper map will give you a better perspective than any GPS map. Were good units for their time.

----------


## Pengy

I suppose I should get my A into G and learn how to read lat long from a Topo map. But I struggle to see the point  :Sad:

----------


## SiB

For When all the satellites drop out of the sky???

----------


## veitnamcam

> I suppose I should get my A into G and learn how to read lat long from a Topo map. But I struggle to see the point


that's all i have ever used, topo numbers might as well be French to me.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pengy

Lat long is same to my eyes. Give me a grid ref any day.

----------


## Pengy

> For When all the satellites drop out of the sky???


Don't think I follow you

----------


## SiB

GPS fine so long as we have satellites. Paper maps fine so long as we have magnetic north. I think mag north will last longer than our satellites. An obscure notion.

----------


## P38

> I suppose I should get my A into G and learn how to read lat long from a Topo map. But I struggle to see the point


Pengy

The point will reveal itself rather quickly when your cold wet and hungry and your GPS batteries have failed and you slowly begin to realise you have just become the newest member of the Fakawi Tribe and suddenly get the urge to communicate with your Mummy.

Learn how to read a Topo Map and compass and learn to fix your position on said map with said compass.

And FFS put said map ad compass in your day pack.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Zak

Sweet as, will take map and compass and get gps when I can afford it. Thanks  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

I think pengy can use a map and compass fine but with grid ref.
Same for me but lat long.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## P38

> Sweet as, will take map and compass and get gps when I can afford it. Thanks


Good choice Zac.

Learn how to use them well before you go bush.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

> GPS fine so long as we have satellites. Paper maps fine so long as we have magnetic north. I think mag north will last longer than our satellites. An obscure notion.


I wouldn't be too sure on that one :Wink:  Historically our magnetic poles reverse periodicly.
Before they do it wobbles around for a bit like it is now.
When not if it flips its going to Fuck up a heap of migrating birds but that will be the least of our worrys.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## P38

> I think pengy can use a map and compass fine but with grid ref.
> Same for me but lat long.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Good on Ya VC and Pengy  :Thumbsup: 

If you can fix your position and give the grid ref then you'll be fine with Lat / long after you get your head around it.

BTW.
I got 5 days CB Parade for knowing how to read a map and compass and fix my position too well during Basic.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

> Good on Ya VC and Pengy 
> 
> If you can fix your position and give the grid ref then you'll be fine with Lat / long after you get your head around it.
> 
> BTW.
> I got 5 days CB Parade for knowing how to read a map and compass and fix my position too well during Basic. 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


I got 5 days CB Parade for having  a dirty bed space. The buggers pulled my possum and rabbit skins off the wall while I was on parade. And messed up my sleeping quarters :Sad:   Every one in our platoon got CB parade on basic training :ORLY:

----------


## Pengy

> Pengy
> 
> The point will reveal itself rather quickly when your cold wet and hungry and your GPS batteries have failed and you slowly begin to realise you have just become the newest member of the Fakawi Tribe and suddenly get the urge to communicate with your Mummy.
> 
> Learn how to read a Topo Map and compass and learn to fix your position on said map with said compass.
> 
> And FFS put said map ad compass in your day pack.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


I hope my map and compass skills are ok Pete, since I do the nav training at sars.  I just cant be arsed to get into Lat long when grid refs work just fine  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

CB =  Care Bears parade?
the costumes must be hell in summer.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## P38

> I hope my map and compass skills are ok Pete, since I do the nav training at sars.  I just cant be arsed to get into Lat long when grid refs work just fine


I'd hope so too Pengy  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> I got 5 days CB Parade for having  a dirty bed space. The buggers pulled my possum and rabbit skins off the wall while I was on parade. And messed up my sleeping quarters  Every one in our platoon got CB parade on basic training


Dundee

Unfortunately I got more than most for some unknown reason  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

> CB =  Care Bears parade?
> the costumes must be hell in summer.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


CB = Confined to Barracks

You don't wont to see some of the change parades that were done. :Sad:

----------


## P38

> CB = Confined to Barracks
> 
> You don't wont to see some of the change parades that were done.


Dundee

I was all cry baby about the CB Parades at the time, But now thinking back it's as funny as hell.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Scouser

> Pengy
> 
> The point will reveal itself rather quickly when your cold wet and hungry and your GPS batteries have failed and you slowly begin to realise you have just become the newest member of the Fakawi Tribe and suddenly get the urge to communicate with your Mummy.
> 
> Learn how to read a Topo Map and compass and learn to fix your position on said map with said compass.
> 
> And FFS put said map ad compass in your day pack.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Cheers P38.......that is my 'mantra'......

----------


## Dynastar27

> Good choice Zac.
> 
> Learn how to use them well before you go bush.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


yea the gps units are good I want to start relying on a map and compass more

----------


## Gibo

I need to learn map and compass. Started the game late so relying on gps.....any volunteers? @Pointer?

----------


## Pengy

You get the beers in and I will come down and confuse the crap out of you. Not Waikato obviously  :Wink:

----------


## Pengy

Publications & Other Resources | Land Information New Zealand (LINZ) - Toit


Go to Topo guide under publications sub heading and open the pdf

----------


## Pointer

> I need to learn map and compass. Started the game late so relying on gps.....any volunteers? @Pointer?


I can give you a run down down next time we catch up but the military types on here will blow me out of the water. For shits and giggles I'd take  @Pengy up if theres Waikato involved!

----------


## mucko

> Sweet as, will take map and compass and get gps when I can afford it. Thanks


what part of nz you in Zak, and welcome abound you will get plenty of sound advice on here, i use a garmin 62s with topo maps, hard to go passed it, always have a compass in my pack as well find silva compasses bloody good.

----------


## Frosty

> I can give you a run down down next time we catch up but the military types on here will blow me out of the water. For shits and giggles I'd take  @Pengy up if theres Waikato involved!


Mate thats one thing that in my opinion the army does outstanding in.. Teaching navigation . That and the exercises involved in  teaching it were a high light for myself.
Unfortunately if you don't keep refreshing on it you loose it.( I may just be dense though) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Neckshot

> I need to learn map and compass. Started the game late so relying on gps.....any volunteers? @Pointer?


Yep

----------


## Gibo

> Yep


Will take some lessons in November then. Shot  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Navigate map to the ground was one thing that was drilled into the noggen in the military.But like Frosty said you should keep it up or you do become a bit rusty. :Wink:

----------


## gadgetman

> Navigate map to the ground was one thing that was drilled into the noggen in the military.But like Frosty said you should keep it up or you do become a bit rusty.


Also taught by Mountain Safety and at school with the old tech drawing with positioning finding, path plotting, etc.

----------


## keneff

they reverse polarity periodically. there is supposed to be another flip comiing to your place soon (ish)

----------


## turtle

> they reverse polarity periodically. there is supposed to be another flip comiing to your place soon (ish)


Well that will complicate doing a resection then. Aye

----------

